# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: عوض کردن IP

## aleas2

سلام خسته نباشید کسی میدونه چطور با وِزوال بیسیک 6 میتونم برنامه ای بسازم که در هر دقیقه ای پی تغییر کنه مهم نیست ای پی کدوم شهر یا کشور حتی میتونه ای پی ایران باشه فقط برنامه ای میخوام که در هردقیقه بصورت اتوماتیک ای پی عوض بشه کسی سورسشو داره؟یا میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## saeedvir

سلام
بايد از طريق رجيستري اين كار رو انجام بدي :

آدرس :

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Internet Settings

و مقدار ProxyServer را به صورت زير تغيير بديد :

IP:Port

مثلا

174.142.104.57:3128

همچنين مقدار ProxyEnable را به 1 تغيير بديد

----------


## aleas2

میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟واگر سورسی دارین بزارین؟

----------


## aleas2

سلام ببخشید من هدفم از تغییر ای پی اینه مثلا من تو یه سایت میرم ای پیم ثبت میشه ودفعه بعد دگه نمیذاره وارد سایتش بشم مگر اینکه ای پیم تغییر بدم و مهم نیست ای پیم چی باشه چون اون سایت فیلتر نیسته و هدفم دور زدن مخابرات نیسته میخوام مدیر اون سایت یا همون اسکریپتی که نصب کرده که فقط اجاز میده هر کسی با هر ای پی فقط یکبار در روز بتونه سایتو باز کنه و سایت فیلتر نیسته ومن میخوام هر یک دقیقه یکبار ای پیمو تغییر بدم؟چکار کنم اگر امکان داره توضیح کامل بدین یا خواهشن سورس دارین سورس بزارین؟ :گریه:

----------


## saeedvir

ببينيد شما بايد يه سايتي  كه روزانه IP‌ هاي جديدي را قرار ميده را پيدا كنيد

بعد با برنامتون اون IP‌ها را بدست بياريد و داخل يك ليست باكس بريزيد و بعد هم كه ديگه با خودتون هست كه مثلا هر يك دقيقه بره آيتم بعدي و ... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## aleas2

ای پی هاش با من فقط شما بگین چطور باید تغییرش بدم؟

----------


## mostafag

اگه بشه که خیلی عالیه ولی فکر نکنم به همین سادگیها باشه!  :متفکر:

----------


## omid22

سلام.

دوست عزیز اگه اون سایتی که میخوایی دورش بزنی از سایت های تبلیغاتی (کلیکی) باشه مثل :
oxinads
این سایت ها فقط   آپی ایران رو قبول میکنند و پول واریز میکنند ، در مورد تغییر آی پی هم تا جایی که من میدونم باید کانکت بشی به یه سرور تا از طریق اون سرور آی پی شما تغییر کنه.

و تا جایی که من میدونم اینچنین سروری تو ایران نیست و اکثرا آمریکایی هستن که اونا هم آی پی آمریکایی میدن و بدرد کارت نمیخوره.

** اگه کارت همین کلیکی ها هست یه دوره ای یه باگ وجود داشت که خودم تستش کردم کار داد و روزانه حدود 500 کلیک برام تو سیستمشون ثبت میشد :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی تا یه مدتی کار میکرد و بعد هم بستنش رفت :متفکر: 
** البته لازم هست بگم من 1 ریال هم از اون سایت به حساب بانکیم واریز نکردم چون هم از لحاظ دینی حرام هست و هم از لحاظ اخلاقی کار درستی نیست. :بوس:

----------


## saeid5977

سلام
بچه ها کسی از همین سایتهایی که میشه ip رو باهاش عوض کرد سراغ داره؟ مهم نیست کجایی هستش فقط بشه توش proxy  گیر آورد. چون من لازم دارم که همزمان با چند تا id  تو یه سایت وارد بشم

----------


## aleas2

> سلام.
> 
> دوست عزیز اگه اون سایتی که میخوایی دورش بزنی از سایت های تبلیغاتی (کلیکی) باشه مثل :
> oxinads
> این سایت ها فقط   آپی ایران رو قبول میکنند و پول واریز میکنند ، در مورد تغییر آی پی هم تا جایی که من میدونم باید کانکت بشی به یه سرور تا از طریق اون سرور آی پی شما تغییر کنه.
> 
> و تا جایی که من میدونم اینچنین سروری تو ایران نیست و اکثرا آمریکایی هستن که اونا هم آی پی آمریکایی میدن و بدرد کارت نمیخوره.
> 
> ** اگه کارت همین کلیکی ها هست یه دوره ای یه باگ وجود داشت که خودم تستش کردم کار داد و روزانه حدود 500 کلیک برام تو سیستمشون ثبت میشد ولی تا یه مدتی کار میکرد و بعد هم بستنش رفت
> ** البته لازم هست بگم من 1 ریال هم از اون سایت به حساب بانکیم واریز نکردم چون هم از لحاظ دینی حرام هست و هم از لحاظ اخلاقی کار درستی نیست.


سلام عزیز سخت در اشتباهی من برای چنین سایتی نمیخوام بزار حقیقتو بگم میخوام روزانه 500تا ایمیل gmail بسازم ولی gmail بعد از ساعت چندتا اییمیل ایدیتو قفل میکنه یعنی باید شمارتلفن بدی تا کدی برات ارسال کنه یعنی سخت گیری میکنه

----------


## saeedvir

بفرما

http://proxy-ip-list.com

به صورت فايل تكست هم ميشه دانلود كرد

موفق باشيد

----------


## aleas2

> بفرما
> 
> http://proxy-ip-list.comبه صورت فايل تكست هم ميشه دانلود كرد
> 
> موفق باشيد


عزیز من ای پی دارم میگم چطور با وِیژوال برنامه ای بنویسم ای پیم رو به این ای پی تغییر بده 72.249.191.27:80؟

----------


## omid22

سلام به همگی

داره جالب میشه ، منم موافقم لطف کنید دوستان آموزشش رو بزارید

----------


## omid22

سلام دوستان

من چنتا این آی پی هارو تست کردم بدرد نمیخوره، با اینکه سرعتم 1 مگ هست ولی تاکه آی پی هارو زدم سرعتم از دیال آپ هم کمتر شد :اشتباه: 

خدانگهدار

----------


## ali_asg

من هم از یه ماه پیش دنبال این روش بودم ولی توی سی شارپ . توی کد پراجکت سورس رو پیدا کردم ولی کار نکرد. اگه کسی با سی شارپ هم بلده لطف کنه روش یا سورس رو قرار بده

----------


## omid22

> من هم از یه ماه پیش دنبال این روش بودم ولی توی سی شارپ . توی کد پراجکت سورس رو پیدا کردم ولی کار نکرد. اگه کسی با سی شارپ هم بلده لطف کنه روش یا سورس رو قرار بده


 
سلام دوست عزیز

من جدیدا فهمیدم کلا دیگه پ*ر*و-ک+سی ها  کار نمیکنن و مخابرات بستدشون!

خودمم کار کردم نشد.

----------


## aleas2

خروس همسایه رو دیوار تخم کرد آخر یه نفر پیدا نشد!!! بگه چطور میشه ای پی رو عوض  کرد؟

----------


## ali_asg

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> من جدیدا فهمیدم کلا دیگه پ*ر*و-ک+سی ها  کار نمیکنن و مخابرات بستدشون!
> 
> خودمم کار کردم نشد.


من به دنبال تغییر پروکسی نیستم . فقط می خوام آی پی عوض شه

----------


## ehsan78mp

دوست عزیز شاید در سورسی که من میذارم تمام مشکلاتت را حل کنه. در ضمن باید یه چیزی هم بگم.



> سلام دوستان
> 
> من چنتا این آی پی هارو تست کردم بدرد نمیخوره، با اینکه سرعتم 1 مگ هست ولی تاکه آی پی هارو زدم سرعتم از دیال آپ هم کمتر شد
> 
> خدانگهدار


باید بگم دوست عزیزمون omid22 کاملا راست گفتند. بسیاری از آی پی ها سرعت پایینی دارند.
ولی سایت زیر بهترین گزینه است که یکی از دوستان خوبمون اشاره کردند:



> سایت فیلتر نشده:
> http://www.proxy-ip-list.com


آی پی هم که شما اشاره کردید: 72.249.191.27:80
آی پی اون توی برنامه: 72.249.131.27
پورت: 80

موفق باشید. سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## aleas2

گل بود به سبزه اراسته شد خوب حالا دوست عزیز ehsan78mp میشه بگی چرا وقتی با سورسی که شما دادین ای پی رو تغییر میدم تو سایتهایی که ای پی میگن میرم همون ای پی قبلی رو نشون میدن؟

----------


## ehsan78mp

شما باید تنظیمات پروکسی را توی مرورگرتون فعال کنین.
مثلا توی فایرفاکس فارسی:
ابزار ها-گزینه ها...-پیشرفته-شبکه-تنظیمات اتصال
توی پنجره باز شده گزینه تنظیمات پیشکار سیستم را انتخاب کنین
توی اینترنت اکسپلورر:
Tools>Options>Connections>Lan Settings
مطمئن بشید تمام تیک ها غیر فعال هستند

سوالی دیگه ای بود در خدمتم

----------


## aleas2

> شما باید تنظیمات پروکسی را توی مرورگرتون فعال کنین.
> مثلا توی فایرفاکس فارسی:
> ابزار ها-گزینه ها...-پیشرفته-شبکه-تنظیمات اتصال
> توی پنجره باز شده گزینه تنظیمات پیشکار سیستم را انتخاب کنین
> توی اینترنت اکسپلورر:
> Tools>Options>Connections>Lan Settings
> مطمئن بشید تمام تیک ها غیر فعال هستند
> 
> سوالی دیگه ای بود در خدمتم


سلام دوست عزیز والا ماهر کار میکنیم عوض نمیشه  :گریه:  تو اینترنت اکسپلولر تست کنین بهم خبر بدین؟

----------


## ehsan78mp

دوست عزیز. این برنامه درست کار میکنه

----------


## aleas2

> دوست عزیز. این برنامه درست کار میکنه


نمیدونم واسه من کار که نکرد برحال ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## ehsan78mp

دوست عزیز.
ابتدا برنامه را باز کن. یک آی پی و پورت مطمئن از سایت proxy-ip-list.com بگیر. همونطور که میدونی آی پی و پورت را در ستون اول نوشته که به این صورته:

IP:Port
Example:
87.207.249.148:80
IP = 87.207.249.148
Port = 80

بعد از این که آی پی و پورت را توی فیلد ها وارد کردی از دکمه Validation IP استفاده کن. البته این کد را هم به برنامه قبل از استفاده از Validation IP وارد کن:

Private Sub Winsock1_Connect()
 Me.MousePointer = 0

 MsgBox "Sucessfully connect to: " & Text1.Text & " Validation IP Result: TRUE!", vbInformation, "Connected"
End Sub

اگه درست بود Change IP را بزن. حالا آی پی تغییر کرده. با اینترنت اکسپلورر امتحان کن. اگه میخوای ببینی تغییر کرده یا نه برو به این جا: http://www.p30ehsan.blogfa.com/page/ip.aspx

حالا درست شده. اگه درست نشد بگو
موفق باشی

----------


## mhsn-vb

احسان جان دانلود کردیم کار هم کرد ولی وقتی برای بار دوم Validation IP رو میزنی خطای Runtime Error 40020 رو میده ... چطور میتونم این خطا رو رفعش کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mhsn-vb

چرا کسی نیست جواب منو بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چه جوری خطای Runtime Error 40020 رو رفع کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pedramsanati

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد.
آقا سايت 20 20 20 20. فقط تنها مشكلم ساخت قفل سخت افزاري در زبان ويژوال بيسيك با USB مي باشد.

----------

